# I thought she was egg bound but then this came out….



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

I had to help her expel this as she was struggling to pass it. Any ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never seen an egg shaped lash egg. But that's what it was and she was more or less egg bound. 

I want @dawg53 to see this. He's been doing this bird thing even longer than me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's a lash egg. Most likely due to a bacterial infection in the oviduct. Here are a couple of links with pics:


Brown Egg Blue Egg - Christmas Alien Egg




Brown Egg Blue Egg - Egg In A Bag and Weird Eggs


Amoxicillin or Baytril should treat it.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Tatiana (10 mo ago)

Hi. My chicken also had a red ball coming out. It was for sure a prolapsed vent but there was also a hard ball inside, it wasn't just her intestines. We bathed her with Epsum salts and I started to see if I could kind of "pop" the ball, like a pimple, because I could see a dark middle spot and it looked infected like it was a cist or something?
Anyway, it wasn't easy but it did pop and a hard blood ball came out. I have no idea what it could be, does anyone know?? I can post a photo of what came out, a cut it in half and it looks like hard blood. Also there was the same thing but smaller, like pebbles. We'll see how she is tomorrow :/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good grief, that is about weird looking. I'm going to holler for @dawg53. I think he's going to suggest the same thing he did with @Ckerr. Treat her with the antibiotics he listed.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

It could be a lead to poisoning or
coccidiosis


----------

